# Graphic Design or Accounting?



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

So my Dad had recently just convinced me that I should pursue a degree in Business: Accounting instead of Business: Marketing. I already have an associates degree in Graphic Design, but would like to pursue a Marketing degree as part of my Graphic Design career.

Have to be perfectly honest, Graphic Design has always been challenging for me. It's not that I don't hate my job, it's more that I just don't have a whole lot of experience with this career yet. Not only that, but I've heard that this job doesn't pay well when you are starting off. I think my Dad is worried about what I'm doing right now because he wants me to get a job that pays well. I have a physical disability, so I want to make sure I can find a job that pays for all the medical treatments I need in life. But I also want to do something I love at the same time. I'm not so sure if accounting is the right thing for me.

Should I major in accounting for the job that pays better than Graphic Design, or pursue my passion? :/ If there are any Graphic Designers out there most especially, I would really love to hear your input too.


----------



## mortalkombat (Jan 5, 2014)

You can always double major. I am a double major with accounting being one of my majors.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

It's just a matter of what is more important to you. I am an accounting major and accounting is a very broad, high in demand field that pays off, though if you enjoy graphic design then that's what counts also. Just weigh out the pros and cons of each.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm almost done at school for being a graphic designer, and I'm regretting it terribly. It isn't sitting at a desk quietly by yourself and coming up with a design or logo. It's more like loud group work where you try and sell yourself to each other. When I picture my career as a graphic designer I see myself sitting in a crowded room, vying for my idea to be heard, not being able to keep up with the criticism. It's a very fast paced, unforgiving world, from what I'm gathering from the atmosphere at my school. If you go the design route, I'd suggest researching places you can get hired at first to make sure they'll be a comfortable work environment for you. If I can find a quiet place, I'm all set, but I don't know if that's possible. Research as much as you can before making a commitment.


----------



## idolizechristinasalgado (Mar 21, 2013)

Big demand for accounting like one user said. You can always double your major or get two degrees or just do graphic design on the side as an accountant.


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

If you want to sit in front of the computer monitor day after day typing the same numbers then go for it but it's the most boring job in the world to me.


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

Accouting is easy once you good at addition and subtraction and the degree gets you good high paying jobs.


----------



## madworld101 (Sep 18, 2013)

MrZetnek said:


> If you want to sit in front of the computer monitor day after day typing the same numbers then go for it but it's the most boring job in the world to me.


People seem to have the misconception that all accountants are bookkeepers. The successful accountants dont do any actual accounting, its more analysis, travelling, consulting, advising etc. Unless you want to do auditing thats a world of boredom. But becoming a CMA or CGA is actually a fun and non-routine career choice, and obviously great money.

I say go for accounting, its broad easy and can be fun its what I want to do. Only thing holding me back is SA because to be a CMA you have to travel and talk to people alot. Good way to break out of the shell though I guess.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I've finished my accounting program - just have a couple courses left to get my degree. If I were you, I would seriously take your time with whatever you choose. Go job shadow somebody, and ask yourself if you can have a comfortable lifestyle doing this and tolerate the work for 30 years (or much less). You can't just go off the courses and hearsay alone, you have to deeply consider your values with what the reality is in the job market. 

People will say "oh it's recession proof! you can get a job anywhere" but that's all they know. Take a look at the BLS to see what types of jobs are growing and in demand. There are some that are growing much faster than accounting so always keep your options open.

I've decided to test the waters with accounting for now, but I do not have my heart set on doing this the rest of my life. I would much rather do maritime work to balance the lifestyle I want to lead. The great thing is I can save up and go back to school to get there. That's another thing: you can always go back to school if you live very frugally.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

MrZetnek said:


> If you want to sit in front of the computer monitor day after day typing the same numbers then go for it but it's the most boring job in the world to me.


That's not the case with most accounting jobs. Pretty much those basic data entry jobs will go to a foreign country or robots - hopefully robots.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

I would suggest go for accounting as I have done computer science and still don't job. Accountants are always needed ans pay well.


----------

